# Army Courses List



## Mike Bobbitt

There have been different requests on the boards for a 'list of Army courses available." The following list has been extracted from a document found on the Defence Information Network (DIN). I have reduced it to offer *course name*, *officer/NCM* (where specific to one career progression or the other), *trade *(where specified), and the *Centre of Excellence* (responsible for course development and, often but not exclusively, running of the course).

(Originally posted by Michael O'Leary, re-posted here broken into multiple tables for server performance reasons.)

Keep in mind these are just the course for which THE ARMY has responsibility to develop and conduct, it does not include purple courses run at schools that serve all three services. The list, therefore, contains primarily Combat Arms courses.

WARNING: This list is known to be outdated.
The list may include courses that are run infrequently, or have ceased to be run, or may still be under development.


*Qual Name**Officer/NCM**MOC Pop**C of E*011 Crewman QL3NCMArmourArmd School011 Crewman QL6ANCMArmourArmd School011 Crewman QL6BNCMArmourArmd School011 Crewman QL7NCMArmourArmd School021 Artilleryman Fd QL3NCMArtyArty School021 Artilleryman Fd QL6ANCMArtyArty School021 Artilleryman Fd QL6BNCMArtyArty School021 Artilleryman Fd QL7NCMArtyArty School022 Artilleryman AD QL3NCMArtyArty School022 Artilleryman AD QL6ANCMArtyArty School022 Artilleryman AD QL6BNCMArtyArty School022 Artilleryman AD QL7NCMArtyArty School031 Infantryman QL3NCMInfInf School031 Infantryman QL6ANCMInfInf School031 Infantryman QL6BNCMInfInf School031 Infantryman QL7NCMInfInf School25mm Gunner BasicNCMCommonArmd SchoolADATS Detachment CommanderNCMArtyArty SchoolADATS Gunner - BasicNCMArtyArty SchoolAPC Bulldozer OperatorNCMCommonCFSMEATCIS Command Post CommunicatorNCMCommonCFSCEATCIS Op IntermediateNCMCommonCFSCEATCIS Op-HF/UHFOfficer/NCMCommonCFSCEAVGP Driver (Cougar, Grizzly, Husky)NCMCommonArmd SchoolAVGP Gunnery - Basic (Cougar)NCMArmourArmd SchoolAdvanced Armoured GunneryNCMArmourArmd SchoolAdvanced Artillery SurveyorNCMArtyArty SchoolAdvanced Driver Combat ArmsNCMCommonArmd SchoolAdvanced Infantry Anti-ArmourNCMInf SchoolAdvanced MortarOfficerArtyArty SchoolAdvanced MortarmanNCMInfInf SchoolAdvanced Small Arms CourseNCMCommonInf SchoolAerial Delivery - AdvancedNCMCommonCPCAerial Delivery - BasicOfficer/NCMCPCAir Defence Artillery Technician - Block 1NCMArty SchoolAir Defence Artillery TechnicianNCMArtyArty SchoolAir Defence Battery Staff Officers - Block 2OfficerArty SchoolAir Defence Command and Control (AD BC's Crse)OfficerArty SchoolAir Defence Command and ControlNCMArtyFMTAir Defence Command and ControlOfficerArty SchoolAir Defence Detachment Commanding - SkyguardNCMArtyArty SchoolAir Defence Detachment Commanding 35 MMNCMArtyArty SchoolAir Defence Driving - WheeledNCMArtyArty SchoolAir Defence Gunnery - SkyguardNCMArtyArty SchoolAir Defence Instructor-in-GunneryOfficerArtyArty SchoolAir Defence Troop CommanderOfficerArtyArty SchoolAnti-Armour Platoon CommanderOfficerInfInf SchoolArmour Gunnery Instructor (AGI) LeopardNCMArmourArmd SchoolArmour Gunnery Instructor (AGI)-CougarNCMArmourArmd SchoolArmour Gunnery Instructor (AGI)-Coyote/LAVNCMCommonArmd SchoolArmour Officer AdvancedOfficerArmourFMTArmour Support TrooperNCMArmourArmd SchoolArmoured Engineer OperatorNCMEngrCFSMEArmoured Officer QualificationOfficerArmourArmd SchoolArmy Crew CommanderOfficer/NCMCommonArmd SchoolArmy Operations CourseOfficerCommonCLFCSCArmy Small Arms InstructorNCMCommonInf SchoolArmy Tactical Comm Info System Op - BasicNCMCommonCFSCEArmy Tactical Operation Course - CSS - Module 1OfficerCommonTac SchoolArmy Tactical Operation Course - CSS - Module 2OfficerCommonTac SchoolArmy Tactical Operation Course - Cbt Arms - Module 1OfficerCommonTac SchoolArmy Tactical Operation Course - Cbt Arms - Module 2OfficerCommonTac SchoolArmy Technical Warrant OfficerNCMCommonUnallocArticulated Amphibious Driver BV 206 Carrier TrackedNCMCommonArmd SchoolArtillery 105mm C3NCMArtyUnallocArtillery AmmunitionNCMArtyFMTArtillery Basic Sound RangingNCMArtyArty SchoolArtillery Command Post Detachment CommanderNCMArtyArty SchoolArtillery Command Post TechnicianNCMArtyArty SchoolArtillery Instructor-in-GunneryOfficerArtyArty SchoolArtillery Intelligence TechNCMArtyArty SchoolArtillery Locating Troop Commander - SurveyOfficerArtyArty SchoolArtillery MortarmanNCMArtyArty SchoolArtillery Radar Operations - AdvancedNCMArtyUnallocArtillery Reconnaissance Detachment CommanderNCMArtyArty SchoolArtillery Reconnaissance TechnicianNCMArtyArty SchoolArtillery Staff DutiesOfficerArtyArty SchoolArtilleryman 105 MM LG1 MKII HowitzerNCMArty SchoolArtilleryman 155 MM SP M109NCMArtyArty SchoolArty - OQ (Basic Artillery Officer Phase 4)OfficerArmourArty SchoolAssistant Instructor In Gunnery (Field)NCMArtyArty SchoolAssistant Instructor-In-Gunnery (Field)NCMArtyArty SchoolBasic Artillery CommunicationsNCMUnallocBasic Artillery Radar OperatorNCMArtyUnallocBasic Artillery SurveyorNCMArtyArty SchoolBasic Helicopter Operations (Land)NCMCommonCPCBasic Machine Gunner - Block 1Officer/NCMInfInf SchoolBasic Machine Gunner - Block 2Officer/NCMInfInf SchoolBasic Military Officer Qualification - LandOfficerCommonInf SchoolBasic Military Qualification - LandNCMCommonCISQBasic ParachutistOfficer/NCMCommonCPCBattery Commanders CourseOfficerArtyArty SchoolBison DriverNCMCommonArmd SchoolClose Quarter Combat InstructorNCMCommonWATCCombat StoremanNCMCommonUnknownCombat Survival InstructionNCMFMTCombat Team Commander (UK)OfficerCommonFMTCombined Arms Team CommanderOfficerTac SchoolCommanding Officers' CourseOfficerCLFCSCCoyote DriverNCMCommonArmd SchoolCoyote Surveillance OperatorNCMInfUnalloc


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

*Qual Name**Officer/NCM**MOC Pop**C of E*DP 1 - Armour Troop Leader- Mod 1OfficerArmourArmd SchoolDP 1 - Armour Troop Leader- Mod 2OfficerArmourArmd SchoolDP 2 - Air Defence Detachment Commander 35mm Module 1NCMArtyArty SchoolDP 2 - Air Defence Detachment Commander 35mm Module 2NCMArtyArty SchoolDP 2 - Army Tactical Comm Info Systems Op - Basic Module 1NCMCommonCFSCEDP 2 - Army Tactical Comm Info Systems Op - Basic Module 2NCMCommonCFSCEDP 3 - Air Defence Artillery Warrant OfficerNCMArtyArty SchoolDP1 - Air Defence Artillery Officer - Part 1OfficerArtyArty SchoolDP1 - Armour Troop Leader - Supplemental 1OfficerArmourArmd SchoolDP1 - Field Artillery Officer - Part 1OfficerArtyArty SchoolDP1 - Infantry Dismounted Platoon CommanderOfficerInfInf SchoolDP1 - Recce CrewmanNCMArmourArmd SchoolDP2 - AD Detachment Commander - Javelin - Module 1NCMArtyArty SchoolDP2 - Air Defence Command Post OfficerOfficerArtyArty SchoolDP2 - Brigade Operations Artillery PlanningOfficerArtyArty SchoolDP2 - Forward Observation Officer - Module 1OfficerArtyArty SchoolDP2 - Forward Observation Officer - Module 2OfficerArtyArty SchoolDP2 - Infantry Platoon Support WeaponsNCMInfInf SchoolDP2 - Infantry Section 2I/CNCMInfInf SchoolDP2 Junior Officer - Land EnvironmentalOfficerCommonCLFCSCDP3 - Battery Commander - Module 1OfficerArtyArty SchoolDP3 - Fd Battery Commander - Module 2OfficerArtyArty SchoolDP3 - Infantry Section Commander - Module 1NCMInfInf SchoolDP3 - Recce Crew CommanderNCMArmourArmd SchoolDP3 - Reconnaissance Patrol CommanderNCMArmourArmd SchoolDP3 - Reconnaissance Troop WarrantNCMArmourArmd SchoolDemonstration Freefall Jump Master ZK/BJNCMCommonCPCDesert WarfareNCMCommonN/ADrill - All ArmsNCMUnknownDriver (SP) M109A4NCMArtyArty SchoolDriver (Wheeled) ArtilleryNCMArtyArty SchoolDriver LeopardNCMCommonArmd SchoolDriver Light Utility Vehicle Wheeled (ILTIS)NCMArmd SchoolDriver Tracked - LFCNCMCommonArmd SchoolDrop Zone ControllerNCMCPCERYX GunnerNCMInfInf SchoolEnvironment Specialty - LandOfficerCommonUnallocField Troop CommanderOfficerArtyArty SchoolForward Observation Officer's TechnicianNCMArtyArty SchoolGun Area Section CommanderNCMArtyArty SchoolGun Detachment Second-in-CommandNCMArtyArty SchoolGunnery Staff LocatingOfficerArtyArty SchoolHeavy Engineer Support Veh Operation (HESV)NCMEngrCFSMEHeavy Logistic Vehicle Wheeled (HLVW) DriverNCMCommonInfantry - Officer QualificationOfficerInfInf SchoolInstructor IndoctrinationOfficer/NCMCommonUnallocIntermediate Tactics Course (or Intermed Offr Crse)OfficerCommonTac SchoolJavelin Detachment ComandNCMArtyArty SchoolJavelin GunnerNCMArtyArty SchoolJoint Targeting CourseOfficerUnallocJumpmasterOfficer/NCMCommonCPCJungle Warfare - AdvancedOfficer/NCMInfN/AJungle WarfareOfficer/NCMInfN/ALAV III APC Crew CommanderOfficerInf SchoolLAV III DriverNCMCommonArmd SchoolLAV III Gunner Both SeatsNCMArtyArmd SchoolLFC2IS ATHENE Tactical System OperatorNCMCommonCFSCELSVW DriverNCMCommonArmd SchoolLUVW DriverNCMCommonArmd SchoolLand Operation FamiliarizationOfficerInf SchoolLeopard C2 GunnerNCMArmourArmd SchoolLight Oversnow Vehicle OperationNCMCommonInf SchoolLocating - Assistant Instructor In Gunnery (AIG)NCMArtyArty SchoolMLVW DriverNCMCommonArmd SchoolMachine Gunner - BasicNCMInfInf School


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

*Qual Name**Officer/NCM**MOC Pop**C of E*Military Administrative WritingOfficer/NCMCommonMilitary Freefall InstructorOfficer/NCMCommonCPCMilitary Freefall JumpmasterOfficerCommonCPCMilitary Freefall ParachutistOfficer/NCMCommonCPCMilitary SkiingNCMCommonCPCMilitary Tandem MasterOfficer/NCMCommonCPCMilitary Trials ManagementNCMCommonLFTEUMilitia Command and Staff Course - Tutorial 1OfficerCLFCSCMilitia Command and Staff Course - Tutorial 2OfficerCLFCSCMilitia Command and Staff Course - Tutorial 3OfficerCLFCSCMilitia Officer Staff CouseOfficerCLFCSCMilitia Staff Officer Course - Tutorial 1OfficerCommonCLFCSCMortar (81mm) Basic - Block 1Officer/NCMInf SchoolMortar 81 MM - BasicNCMInfInf SchoolMountain Operations - AdvancedNCMCommonCPCMountain Operations - BasicOfficer/NCMCommonCPCMulti Purpose Engr Vehicle OpNCMEngrCFSMENATO Fighting In Built Up Areas Instructors CourseOfficer/NCMCommonFMTObservation Post Detachment CommanderNCMArtyArty SchoolOne Meter Turret OperatorNCMCommonArmd SchoolP Res - Army Tactical Operation Course - CSS - Module 1OfficerCommonTac SchoolP Res - Army Tactical Operation Course - CSS - Module 2OfficerCommonTac SchoolP Res - Army Tactical Operation Course - Cbt Arms - Module 1OfficerCommonTac SchoolP Res - Army Tactical Operation Course - Cbt Arms - Module 2OfficerCommonTac SchoolP Res - Basic Military Officer Qualification - LandOfficerCommonInf SchoolP Res - Basic Military Qualification - LandNCMCommonCISQP Res - Infantryman Reconnaissance Patrolman Basic - Block 1Officer/NCMInf SchoolP Res 933M Traffic Tech - QL3NCMP Res 933M Traffic Tech - QL5NCMP Res Basic Combat Int Essential Module 1NCMCommonP Res Basic Combat Int Supplemental Module 2NCMCommonP Res Basic Military Officer Qualification - Module 1OfficerCommonInf SchoolP Res Common Army Phase - Module 1OfficerCommonInf SchoolP Res Common Army Phase - Module 2OfficerCommonInf SchoolP Res Common Army Phase - Module 3OfficerCommonInf SchoolP Res DP 1 - Air Defence Artilleryman - Module 1NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP 1 - Air Defence Artilleryman - Module 2NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP 1 - Air Defence Artilleryman - Module 3NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Air Defence Artillery Officer - Part 1OfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Air Defence Artillery Officer - Part 2OfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Air Defence Artillery Officer - Part 3OfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Armour CrewmanNCMArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP1 - Armour Reconnaissance CrewmanNCMArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP1 - Armour Reconnaissance Troop Leader-Mod 1OfficerArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP1 - Armour Reconnaissance Troop Leader-Mod 2OfficerArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP1 - Armour Reconnaissance Troop Leader-Mod 3OfficerArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP1 - Armour Reconnaissance Troop Leader-Mod 4OfficerArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP1 - Armour Troop Leader - Module 1OfficerArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP1 - Armour Troop Leader - Module 2OfficerArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP1 - Armour Troop Leader - Module 3OfficerArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP1 - Armour Troop Leader - Module 4OfficerArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP1 - Dismounted Platoon Commander - Module 1OfficerInfInf SchoolP Res DP1 - Dismounted Platoon Commander - Module 2OfficerInfInf SchoolP Res DP1 - Dismounted Platoon Commander - Module 3OfficerInfInf SchoolP Res DP1 - Dismounted Platoon Commander - Module 4OfficerInfInf SchoolP Res DP1 - Field Artillery Officer - Part 1OfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Field Artillery Officer - Part 2OfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Field Artillery Officer - Part 3OfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Field Artillery Officer - Part 4OfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Field Artilleryman - Module 1NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Field Artilleryman - Module 2NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Field Artilleryman - Module 3NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - Field Artilleryman - Module 4NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP1 - InfantrymanNCMInfInf SchoolP Res DP1-Armour Reconnaissance Troop Leader-Supplemental 1OfficerArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP2 - Brigade Operations Artillery PlanningOfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP2 - Forward Observation Officer - Module 1OfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP2 - Forward Observation Officer - Module 2OfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP2 - Gun Detachment 2IC - Module 1NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP2 - Gun Detachment 2IC - Module 2NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP2 - Infantry Platoon Support WeaponsNCMInfInf SchoolP Res DP2 - Infantry Section 2I/C - Supplemental 1NCMInfInf SchoolP Res DP2 - Infantry Section 2I/C - Supplemental 2NCMInfInf SchoolP Res DP2 - Infantry Section 2I/CNCMInfInf SchoolP Res DP3 - AD Artillery WO - Supplemental 1NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - AD Artillery WO - Supplemental 2NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - AD Artillery WO - Supplemental 3NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - AD Battery Commander - Module 2OfficerArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - Armour Crew Commander - Module 1NCMArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP3 - Armour Crew Commander - Module 2NCMArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP3 - Armour Crew Commander - Module 3NCMArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP3 - Armour Crew Commander - Supplemental 1NCMArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP3 - Armour Recce Crew Commander - Module 1NCMArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP3 - Armour Recce Crew Commander - Module 2NCMArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP3 - Armour Troop Warrant OfficerNCMArmourArmd SchoolP Res DP3 - Artillery Technical Supervisor-Module 1NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - Artillery Technical Supervisor-Module 2NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - Artillery Technical Supervisor-Module 3NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - Artillery Technician - Module 1NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - Artillery Technician - Module 2NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - Artillery Technician - Module 3NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - Gun Detachment CommanderNCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - Infantry Dismounted Company CommanderOfficerTac SchoolP Res DP3 - Infantry Platoon 2I/CNCMInfInf SchoolP Res DP3 - Infantry Section CommanderNCMInfInf SchoolP Res DP3 - Troop Sergeant Major - Module 1NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3 - Troop Sergeant Major - Module 2NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP3-Artillery Technician SupervisorNCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP4 - Artillery Battery Sergeant MajorNCMArtyArty SchoolP Res DP4 - Infantry Company Sergeant MajorNCMInfInf SchoolP Res Forward Observation Officer's Technician - Module 1NCMArtyArty SchoolP Res Forward Observation Officer's Technician - Module 2NCMArtyArty School


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

*Qual Name**Officer/NCM**MOC Pop**C of E*Parachutist InstructorOfficer/NCMCommonCPCPatrol PathfinderNCMCommonCPCPatrolling - Advanced (Adv Inf Recce Crse)NCMInfInf SchoolPeace Support Operations - BasicOfficer/NCMCommonPSTCPeace Support Operations - BasicOfficer/NCMPSTCPeace Support Ops - Military ObserverOfficerCommonPSTCPrimary Leadership Qualification - LandNCMCommonInf SchoolPrimary Leadership Qualification-Land - Module 1NCMCommonInf SchoolPrimary Leadership Qualification-Land - Module 2NCMCommonInf SchoolPrimary Leadership Qualification-Land - Module 3NCMCommonInf SchoolPrimary Leadership Qualification-Land - Module 4NCMCommonInf SchoolPrimary Leadership Qualification-Land - Module 5NCMCommonInf SchoolPrimary Leadership Qualification-Land - Module 6 Part 1NCMCommonInf SchoolRanger (US)Officer/NCMCommonN/ARappel Master Course TowerOfficer/NCMCPCReconnaissance CrewmanNCMArmd SchoolReconnaissance Patrolman - BasicNCMInfInf SchoolReconnaissance Patrolman - IntermediateNCMInfInf SchoolRemote Weapon System OperatorNCMCommonArmd SchoolReserve Armour Squadron Commander CougarOfficerArmourTac SchoolReserve Armour Squadron Commander ReconnaissanceOfficerArmourTac SchoolReserve Basic Machine-GunnerNCMInf SchoolReserve Senior Leaders CourseNCMInf SchoolSituation Awareness System OperatorNCMCommonCFSCESmall Arms Coaching (Basic)NCMInf SchoolSniper - AdvancedNCMInfInf SchoolSniper Detachment CommanderNCMInfInf SchoolSniping - BasicNCMInfInf SchoolStatic Line Square Canopy JumpmasterOfficer/NCMCommonCPCStatic Line Square Canopy Parachute InstructorOfficer/NCMCommonCPCStatic Line Square Canopy-BasicOfficer/NCMCommonCPCTLAV DriverNCMCommonTOW GunnerNCMInfInf SchoolTactical Civil-Military Cooperation (CIMIC) OperatorOfficer/NCMCommonUnallocTarget Acquisition and SurveyOfficerArty SchoolTwin 35 MM GunnerNCMArtyArty SchoolUnit Embarkation OfficerOfficer/NCMCommonCFSALUnit Transportation SupervisorNCMCommonCFSALUrban Operations InstructorOfficer/NCMCommonInf SchoolWinter Warfare - AdvancedOfficer/NCMCommonCPCWinter Warfare - BasicOfficer/NCMCommonCPC


----------



## Nfld Sapper

This list is old as it still has a course for ILTIS and PLQ 1-6....so take what is here with a grain of salt ......


----------



## dapaterson

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> This list is old as it still has a course for ILTIS and PLQ 1-6....so take what is here with a grain of salt ......



...and MOSC and MCSC...

Overall, the CAF tracks over 2900 different qualifications.


----------



## Journeyman

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> This list is old as it still has a course for ILTIS and PLQ 1-6....so take what is here with a grain of salt ......  Thank you Mike


I fixed that typo for you.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Agreed, the list is very dated and old. Unfortunately I didn't do an update, just made the existing list readable. (It was causing server errors under the old format.) Is a current list is publicly available?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

No idea Mike.....


----------



## MilEME09

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Agreed, the list is very dated and old. Unfortunately I didn't do an update, just made the existing list readable. (It was causing server errors under the old format.) Is a current list is publicly available?



I don't even think there is one privately, I asked my CoC for one to post for the troops cause they would always say "if your interested in a course let the CoC know" but we didn't know what courses were out there. My chain produced nothing. Considering the knowledge base on here we may be able to put together a semi-accurate list though


----------



## dapaterson

Army course list is on the DWAN each year - go to Army homepage, CADTC, CTC, then look for National Calendar.


If you want a full list of all CAF qualificaitons, go to the CMP homepage, DGMP, DPGR, then look for qualifications / specifications.  There are roughly 2900 active quals tracked by the CAF.



Note this information is DWAN only.  If you are not the OPI, it's not in your lanes to copy, paste and publish it on the internet.


----------



## glahaye

dapaterson, the DPGR site must have changed as I can't find the list of qualifications there.  Do you happen to know where it would be now?

Also, do you know if there is a page on the DWAN where I can see the list of all courses/modules that need to be taken by members of given occupations?  For example, I would be thrilled to see a list of all the modules needed to complete phase 3 and phase 4 of DP for a trade, what the modules names are and how long they are.

Cheers!


----------



## Dedicated_future_soldier

So I am being sworn into the reserves in an infantry unit what courses are available to me after BMQ and SQ? considering I am being sworn in on thursday is there any courses/ qualifications I can take before BMQ/SQ in the summer on top of the regular training i do every thursday and weekend in the the unit.


----------



## George Wallace

Dedicated_future_soldier said:
			
		

> So I am being sworn into the reserves in an infantry unit what courses are available to me after BMQ and SQ? considering I am being sworn in on thursday is there any courses/ qualifications I can take before BMQ/SQ in the summer on top of the regular training i do every thursday and weekend in the the unit.



No.


----------



## RMEGUY

can anyone please tell me how long BMOQ Land for army PRES is? Cheers!


----------



## George Wallace

As you are asking the same question in numerous threads.....a form of SPAM or perhaps TROLLING, I will repost this answer for you to easily find:



			
				RMEGUY said:
			
		

> Hi can someone please tell me what are the course requirements and course lengths for a new PRES LOG O? Cheers!





			
				RMEGUY said:
			
		

> How long is each mod and the course in total? I have to complete it soon Cheers!





			
				RMEGUY said:
			
		

> can anyone please tell me how long BMOQ Land for army PRES is? Cheers!



I have a suggestion, that even the most junior of NCMs would likely already know; 

GO ASK your Training WO or officer; or the OPS WO or OPS O.  They will be able to tell you as they will be the ones who will eventually submit your name for Course Loading.


----------



## Lonewolf121

Mike Bobbitt,

Are there gonna be any BMQ's after february this year as ill be coming of the injured list.


----------



## RussTheMann

Can officers take NCM courses? ex) Patrol Pathfinder (just an example)


----------



## Michael OLeary

RussTheMann said:
			
		

> Can officers take NCM courses? ex) Patrol Pathfinder (just an example)



Cam they? Yes.

Are chances good or opportunities common for getting on them. No.


----------



## Conz

Does anyone know what dates BMOQ-L is running this summer? Thanks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Conz said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what dates BMOQ-L is running this summer? Thanks.



Yes, ask your OPS O or OPS/TRG WO.


----------



## Conz

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Yes, ask your OPS O or OPS/TRG WO.



I asked, but was stuffed with "We find out 1-2 months before the course starts." I was just seeing if anyone had a better idea.


----------



## George Wallace

Conz said:
			
		

> I asked, but was stuffed with "We find out 1-2 months before the course starts." I was just seeing if anyone had a better idea.


lol


----------



## MJP

Conz said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what dates BMOQ-L is running this summer? Thanks.



PM me tomorrow and I will look at the national calendar.  Your Ops staff BTW have access to the exact same info I will give you.  That said there is no guarantee that any crse will run.


----------



## meni0n

Does anyone know why a lot of the mod 2-4 PLQ-L courses in the calendar are Residency? Do they get converted to Full-time later on? Last time I checked the calendar there were no full-time courses planned after May.


----------



## LightFighter

PLQ-A(and Infantry) are all listed as residency(from what I've seen), and they are full time. Residency in this case means it is a full time course, and living in shacks.


----------



## sidemount

Mods 2-4 you are in shacks, no exceptions...mod 1 is DL


----------



## meni0n

Ok, the reason I asked because some courses are marked as Residency and some are marked full-time, which made me wonder if there was a difference.


----------



## sidemount

I think it may depend on who posts them up to the army national calendar?

Maybe something for the reserves since they can stop at the end of a mod and come back.....maybe full time means you cant? 

Someone on here must have more info on that


----------



## jaysfan17

The courses that are listed as "Common" under "MOC POP" does that mean that they're open to all Army trades (including support) or just the combat arms trades?


----------



## simzara

For the courses that have MOC Common, can someone from ACISS take them?


----------

